# Shot at in lay-by



## Admin (Oct 24, 2015)

So after 27 years of sleeping in lay-bys tonight is the first time I have had any bother.

I was parked in a lay-by near my home at 8pm doing some coding, then suddenly there were several impacts on the windows of the van. The noise was very loud and sounded like stones hitting the windows. The blinds were closed so I could not see anything. I turned off the lights and got in the drivers seat, but could not see anything in the pitch black. I grabbed my torch and started to get out to inspect the van, at which point another round was fired and hit the drivers side window right by my face. I jumped back in the van and shut the the door. I reached for my phone to dial 999 but then noticed the green paint splattered on the window.

So I assessed the situation, I am under attack from some idiot hiding in the field. They are using a paintball gun which is no real threat to me locked in my van.

Risk assessment over.

I decided that if I drove away the idiot wins.

So I did the following:

1) Put the internal lights on
2) opened the blinds and curtains
3) Put the kettle on
4) switch on the TV
5) Drank coffee and watched TV for an hour.

The impacts on the van happened a couple more times then stopped after 10 minutes.

I called the Police and reported the incident (whist drinking coffee).

Came home, washed paint off van, cooked super noodles and toast, made coffee and I am now going to watch x factor.

My last thought on this is that I feel pity for the idiot who did this. Their life must be really crap to want to do this.

This is where I was parked on the A3400

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.2429321,-1.7470578,259m/data=!3m1!1e3

Couple of photos of the paint.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 24, 2015)

did it do any damage to your van Phil ?       what did the police say ?


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds very scary to me, although you seem to have coped with it well.
Glad you are OK.


----------



## The laird (Oct 24, 2015)

Sad bast--ds,folk like that ought to get a life ,I bet if you were face to face with em they'd brick it.
Hope no damage done to vehicle


----------



## Discokegs (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't believe it's made you watch X factor. You were doing so well too. :lol-053:

Think you did the right thing though in showing you weren't going to cave in to their stupidity.


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 24, 2015)

I will not be scared by others, but some people would find this a very scary experience. 
Recently kids where sniffing drugs by us we stayed and on subsequent nights got out at this scenic spot and litter picked  they soon went. 
Enjoy X factor


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 24, 2015)

We have two dents in the top rear of our van, we were parked in a France Passion Vineyard and somebody fired two rounds from an air rifle at us, we didn't know what it was when we heard the noise even though Maggy said that sounded like somebody shot at us, so we slept well convincing ourselves it was something falling on the roof, only after checking the next day we realised (assumed, we have no proof) what must have happened, never used France Passion since although it wasn't their fault

I will post a photo tomorrow


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 24, 2015)

That must have been horendous for you to have to watch the whole X Factor programme! :lol-053:


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 24, 2015)

RoaminRog said:


> That must have been horendous for you to have to watch the whole X Factor programme! :lol-053:


Breaking news, Simon Cowell arrested in possession of a paint gun

:scared:


----------



## n brown (Oct 24, 2015)

i'd say you handled that about right Phil-there's always going to be bullies trying to impose their will in any walk of life,and you showed them up . good job !


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe the guy knew I was going to watch the X factor and it was meant to be a mercy killing?


----------



## sinner (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry bud, it was the SNP Assault team, I forgot to give them your reg number, I have had a word and it wont happen again (you should have had your badge showing) 

but glad yer ok )


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe it was a contract assassin sent by he who shall not be named          :ninja:


----------



## Tbear (Oct 25, 2015)

Well done Phil, Must have been a brown trouser moment for a while but the idiot out there it the cold and wet without the spine to show themselves must have been really pi**ed off at getting ignored.

Richard


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 25, 2015)

10/10 for your reaction Phil (except the X factor bit).:bow:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2015)

Having looked at the picy i now think it was no more than low flying supersonic green fly, SPLAT.


----------



## Steveyates02 (Oct 25, 2015)

Glad your ok Phil but why were you sat in a layby near hour house coding did the wife kick you out :lol-049:


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 25, 2015)

Muppets. Glad no harm done and TBH, much rather that than eggs or something more difficult to clean.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> did it do any damage to your van Phil ?       what did the police say ?



No damage to the van, paint balls are made to be fired at people.

The police gave me an incident number and said that they would pass it on the the community police officer.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2015)

sinner said:


> Sorry bud, it was the SNP Assault team, I forgot to give them your reg number, I have had a word and it wont happen again (you should have had your badge showing)
> 
> but glad yer ok )



I did think it might be something to do with you


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> Glad your ok Phil but why were you sat in a layby near hour house coding did the wife kick you out :lol-049:



Saturday afternoons in my house can be hectic, so I grab a Costa and get myself in a quiet lay-by where I can work. I don't have an office to use anymore.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 25, 2015)

You talents are endless Phil, computer whizz kid, admin extraordinaire, Mr Cool in a situation, The Office Lookalikey. But to top that lot off, you are a pretty mean chef too! 

Supernoodles & toast eh.

Egon Ronay eat your heart out.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 25, 2015)

Admin said:


> No damage to the van, paint balls are made to be fired at people.
> 
> The police gave me an incident number and said that they would pass it on the the community police officer.



Community  Police officer ,eh ? 

The cops REALLY took your complaint seriously . We can all sleep safely, knowing that .

 You wanted adventures..... ?    You got one to crow about ...!


----------



## Byronic (Oct 25, 2015)

Well handled situation. But shouldn't have cleaned the paint off, could have been a Banksy.


----------



## Beemer (Oct 25, 2015)

Admin said:


> No damage to the van, paint balls are made to be fired at people.
> 
> The police gave me an incident number and said that they would pass it on the the community police officer.



Thats the end of that then....:mad2:

I think I would have reacted differently...... first, all lights off.   Wait about 5 - 10 mins.... exit vehicle (with recently purchased catapult) opposite side from where hits are coming from... wait 5-10 mins or until direction of shots ascertained.  Place a salvo of stones in the general direction, just to "join in with the game".  This may encourage them to move so they then can be a clear target.  Watch and shoot.... watch and shoot! 

Of course it may go all horribly wrong, and I could get covered in paint.  Lesson learned.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 25, 2015)

My compassion for this type of idiot is zero, yes, there life must be crap to want to do such things but I don't feel they are worthy of compassion. They have choices in life just like everyone else, do good things for your fellow man/woman or do bad things.

My friend has had her 63 plate Mitsubishi Colt keyed 3 times whilst parked outside her boyfriends house & she has no idea who or why anyone would do such a thing, they have made a right mess of her pride & joy & she is very upset by it. I find it difficult to feel anything but anger towards the perp for upsetting my friend & I certainly don't feel sorry for the scumbag for their pathetic miserable life. Choices are there for all to grasp, some choose rightly, some choose wrongly and it is up to the individual whether they want rewards in life or condemnation.

If I may be so bold, I understand that you are a spiritual person Phil [as is my wife] so I know 'where you are coming from' but by 'eck, you must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 25, 2015)

I now think it was Phils Wife trying to stop him parking in laybys:dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## Caz (Oct 25, 2015)

Mr Super cool, Phil. If it had been me I would have dialled 999 before I noticed what was being fired.


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 25, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I now think it was Phils Wife trying to stop him parking in laybys:dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:



laybys  ...   now let me think ....    what else happens in laybys ?  :raofl:  is there something you want to tell us Phil ?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2015)

As you know kids dont like veg ,so it was green pees flicked of a childs spoon from back window as they drove past in daddys car.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 25, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> laybys  ...   now let me think ....    what else happens in laybys ?  :raofl:  is there something you want to tell us Phil ?



What's that then? Pray tell of your experiences.

The more lurid the better.:tongue:

And just to keep it on topic, was the paint matt, satin, eggshell or gloss?


----------



## Full Member (Oct 25, 2015)

REALLY sorry to hear of your problem, Phil. Frankly it would have scared the sh1t out of me. Under those circumstances you were admirably calm and collected - most impressive.
I'm delighted that you haven't suffered any physical harm. May I suggest taking it easy for a couple of days - the emotional stress might take a while to kick in.

Clearly the individual involved has problems. Let's hope he or she gets help before they do someone some real harm.


I'll see you at the Halloween meet - your first beer is on me!
Colin


----------



## ricc (Oct 25, 2015)

personally i think you could have handled it slightly differently

as soon as you realised you were being shot at , ring plod tell them shots are being fired and your hiding in the van.
you should then get a response...with a bit of luck fire arms unit and chopper with infra red and searchlight... muppits would be scared sh1tless and probably wouldnt attemp it again when it could be your or my wife/daughter/mother alone in the van.

can still nip outside with the catapult until you see the blue lights coming, then hide under the bed.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 25, 2015)

Mindless idiots. Glad you and the van are OK. One thing that really ticks me off is anyone messing with my van. Thankfully, only eggs so far. Don't know how I would have reacted.


----------



## witzend (Oct 25, 2015)

As you were not far from home could it be someone who knows you.


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 25, 2015)

izwozral said:


> My compassion for this type of idiot is zero, yes, there life must be crap to want to do such things but I don't feel they are worthy of compassion. They have choices in life just like everyone else, do good things for your fellow man/woman or do bad things.
> 
> My friend has had her 63 plate Mitsubishi Colt keyed 3 times whilst parked outside her boyfriends house & she has no idea who or why anyone would do such a thing, they have made a right mess of her pride & joy & she is very upset by it. I find it difficult to feel anything but anger towards the perp for upsetting my friend & I certainly don't feel sorry for the scumbag for their pathetic miserable life. Choices are there for all to grasp, some choose rightly, some choose wrongly and it is up to the individual whether they want rewards in life or condemnation.
> 
> If I may be so bold, I understand that you are a spiritual person Phil [as is my wife] so I know 'where you are coming from' but by 'eck, you must have the patience of a saint.



That's his ex no doubt!


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 26, 2015)

Phil what did the police say ? 
Just wondering how best they thought it should have been delt with ? 

I had a youth approach me today I just sat and waited for him. He asked a silly question. But others may have been scared by his approach ? 

I have made a note of reg of car as they where a bit silly


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 26, 2015)

Firstly I would dial 999 and say you are being fired at, when they reply dial 101 as they are to busy, then you gently ask what do I do with the bodies, and ring off.  I would imagine a response in 5 minutes.
OR I would nip out and fire off a couple of blanks with my poacher alarm, shouting out loud "mine is bigger than yours". As they are 12 bore blanks  I would imagine that the other party would FOQ and not come back.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 26, 2015)

Many years back we had problems with a gang who called themselves   *KYD*   ....... Kingsfold Young Defenders.

Anyone who challenged them got a brick through the window and their house and vehicles normally got tagged with ......   *KYD*

Lots phoned the police and the normal response was a PCSO several days later who took a statement and said they`d look into it, nothing ever happened.

One particular evening it was very bad with them so i rang the police who just said they`d already been contacted about it.

I asked if they were sending anyone and i got a neutral response so i said to the operator    .............................

*Don`t disturb the officers if they are having a brew, i`ll sort that little barstewards out with a baseball bat *   :mad2:   i then slammed the phone down.

Within minutes we had* 4 Police Cars* with their Blues & Twos going crazy which scattered the little buggers.

I received a caution for " threatening behaviour "    :sad:


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 26, 2015)

*safety procedures*

hello phil, as you know, I am on a 5 month trip to spain etc.........I now use mapfactor sat nav (free downloaded to tablet) on which you can locate all your local amenities like mcD internet, tourist office wi fi etc and also locate in seconds nearest police station and the street name where you are.........and I also always ensure I am overnighting near at least one habited house, just in case you need help.......especially after the disturbance of 2 a..holes trying to break into my van conversion while I was asleep near st raphael in 2014..........glad yours was no worse, .......steve bristol


----------



## izwozral (Oct 26, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Many years back we had problems with a gang who called themselves   *KYD*   ....... Kingsfold Young Defenders.
> 
> Anyone who challenged them got a brick through the window and their house and vehicles normally got tagged with ......   *KYD*
> 
> ...



Funny how they suddenly find time isn't it.

A few years back we had a stone through the window at 4:00 a.m. I shot out of bed & drove around the area looking for the perps, no luck. Got back & rang the police who said they would send someone round, two days later I rang the police to say when are they coming - they weren't but I could have a crime reference number. Ok, hardly the crime of the century. However, my very rich neighbour who lives in a converted water tower, who just happens to have a tv production company that recently aired a cops & crims programme, also had a stone through the window some two weeks later.
Two police cars appeared within minutes only to be followed with a police helicopter that circled around for 15 minutes.
Literally one law for the rich & one for the poor.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> Many years back we had problems with a gang who called themselves   *KYD*   ....... Kingsfold Young Defenders.
> 
> Anyone who challenged them got a brick through the window and their house and vehicles normally got tagged with ......   *KYD*
> 
> ...



Your prob is that you informed the police,over here they ring a ambulance to take them to hospital for surgery to the knee capping that they have just received for anti social behavour.


----------



## justdoitviv (Oct 27, 2015)

Pauljenny said:


> Community  Police officer ,eh ?
> 
> The cops REALLY took your complaint seriously . We can all sleep safely, knowing that .
> 
> You wanted adventures..... ?    You got one to crow about ...!


 I will be replying to this post. I will be   waiting for admin to approve or rewrite my comments, and approve or disallow my evidence,  ( that's preferable for me)   I don't wish to offend or upset anyone, but this subject is very emotional to me, and I know what I want to say.........will offend a few of you. I await admins directions


----------



## jeanette (Oct 27, 2015)

A few years ago when my daughter was about 12/13 her and her friend were approached by a man who tried to get them in the woods that we live on the edge of when she came and told us OH went looking for him could'nt find him just as well really OH would have done some serious damage, so decided to phone the police, when they came out said they had words with but could'nt do anything because he had'nt done anything to them,so OH said that he would see him officers went down his throat and said if that was the case he would be charged, as the man had problems as he used to sniff glue,OH said he would'nt be able to walk never mind sniff glue! Again was warned! :mad2:


----------



## justdoitviv (Oct 27, 2015)

ricc said:


> personally i think you could have handled it slightly differently
> 
> as soon as you realised you were being shot at , ring plod tell them shots are being fired and your hiding in the van.
> you should then get a response...with a bit of luck fire arms unit and chopper with infra red and searchlight... muppits would be scared sh1tless and probably wouldnt attemp it again when it could be your or my wife/daughter/mother alone in the van.
> ...



 you watch to much tv...........get real. When I called the cops in a  similar situation,   they said he was too drunk to interview,  closed the case.   I asked them why they didn't arrest him for drink driving then, or under the influence of drugs, or at least go into the van when they smelled the weed, cause then they would have seen the guns, and rest of drug haul, and robbery from that night........... or is it the fact that his sister is a police woman and he a police informant.   I would post the polices response, now the kids insisted  I use the I phone, however......the screen shot  has police name on. I will be posting more on this thread , but waiting for admins approval of what he will or will not allow....as its his site, and may not want evidence, or conflict, or sensitive issues raised.


----------



## justdoitviv (Oct 27, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> Your prob is that you informed the police,over here they ring a ambulance to take them to hospital for surgery to the knee capping that they have just received for anti social behavour.


I BLUSH, and admit, it wasn't one of my proudest moments in life.....but I did the same threat, and also received a caution, and had to resign from work, at that time. but it wasn't about bullish teen behaviour. Many of you DONT KNOW IS THIS FACT.....

 once you hand your keys to a 2nd person.... ie garage staff, aa or rac,  or just anyone, your friend, a tire garage, OR MOT PERSON .... and they decide not to return the vehicle....the police in KENT  ( I believe not so in slough). consider this as a civil case. It wasn't theft you see, cause you gave over the keys.... anyway, if they say they will return your camper at some stage, they are not permanently depriving you of your property..........aoooooo it isn't theft. And the police will do nothing. AND THE INSURANCE COMPANY WILL NOT PAY OUT. mmmmmmmm bet a lot of you didn't know that fact.

Also, when my dog got stolen, a pedigree, and I had the paperwork,  (no caution received as it was my more naïve years),  I caught the thief in my garden, chased the man to his house, call the police from outside his back garden gate.....no luck, no police man came....its a civil case....whoever has custody of the dog at that present time, is the owner.


----------



## Captain Biggles (Oct 27, 2015)

*Sounded familiar....*

Dear ADMIN

I thought that your dilemma sounded familiar, then I went to my Neighbourhood Watch weekly update and there you were ".....8:15 on Saturday night....", you'd have thought that a man of your 'Kal-i-ber' would have beern more usefully employed at that hour on a Saturday  

     Captain Biggles      lane:


----------



## Dezi (Oct 27, 2015)

Having just read this sorry tale and studied the location it quickly becomes obvious that all is not right.

The lay-by is surrounded by fields, so presumably this individual armed with a paint gun was either walking along the road, so why not put the headlights on and light him / her/ it up, or they were roaming the fields at night, but to what purpose ? Paintball a sheep perhaps instead of the using the usual chat up line. 

It sounds very much like some sort of insurance scam to me.

But I do like the “made coffee and I am now going to watch x factor.” Touch. 

It shows that you were suffering from possible mental instability brought about by the recent trauma. Got to be worth £10.000 at today’s inflated rates.

Dezi  :cheers:


----------



## Admin (Oct 27, 2015)

There was no damage to the van and so there is no insurance claim.

My thoughts that this could be a local as there is a housing area on the opposite side of the field.

I was parked there as Saturdays are hectic in my home and I needed to get some work done. This is the closest wide lay-by to Henley so thats where I parked.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 27, 2015)

Phil if you use this spot regularly could that be the reason.

This type of situation is why I keep a very high power LED torch in the van. But be wary of starting a feud.

Alf








Admin said:


> There was no damage to the van and so there is no insurance claim.
> 
> My thoughts that this could be a local as there is a housing area on the opposite side of the field.
> 
> I was parked there as Saturdays are hectic in my home and I needed to get some work done. This is the closest wide lay-by to Henley so thats where I parked.


----------



## Admin (Oct 27, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Phil if you use this spot regularly could that be the reason.
> 
> This type of situation is why I keep a very high power LED torch in the van. But be wary of starting a feud.
> 
> Alf



I carry two ultra bright search and rescue LED torches, however may make it easier for them to aim at me until I am pointing it in the right direction.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 27, 2015)

ricc said:


> personally i think you could have handled it slightly differently
> 
> as soon as you realised you were being shot at , ring plod tell them shots are being fired and your hiding in the van.
> you should then get a response...with a bit of luck fire arms unit and chopper with infra red and searchlight... muppits would be scared sh1tless and probably wouldnt attemp it again when it could be your or my wife/daughter/mother alone in the van.



More likely this response:
-Police emergency, What is your problem?

-I'm in my motorhome  in a layby, being shot at.

- we are very busy at the moment, please ring 101 and report it to get a crime number.

-That is not a very good response.

-We are too busy at the moment the constable is on a call.Ring 101 and we will get a PCSO to investigate next week.

-What do I do with my wife's body, she is getting cold?

- cough,Splutter!!   we are very busy I will get the constable to attend later tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Police Reponce*

We had been out it was 22.45 as we parked on our drive and locked up I noted our shed door open this is about 30yes up the garden I did not close the drive gate as normal and asked my wife to go straight in the house. We tuned the outside lights off 

I put my gardening boots on got my brightest torch turned the automatic outside lights, off, set out to go up the garden via front door and next door garden, oh I forgot my at that time legal 12bore 6 shot ( fully loaded )

My wife rang 999.  The operator said she'd lady we will send someone tomorrow no one on duty at this time. Oh my husband has gone out with his gun. Pause we will send someone straight away 

6;minutes sirens lights 5 cars,  crew bus and dog van. 

The intruder dropped all my gear in the back field Police did not want to proceed in the dark as I recovered all our tools...... 18 Constables and a dog no one asked about the shotgun or was it loaded

Alf


----------



## beserk (Oct 27, 2015)

Eggs, stones, missiles thrown at windows happens all over the country every day, at least with a van you can drive away from the problem not like a house. Move on.


----------



## Tbear (Oct 28, 2015)

beserk said:


> Eggs, stones, missiles thrown at windows happens all over the country every day, at least with a van you can drive away from the problem not like a house. Move on.



Just because it could be worse is no reason to tolerate bad behaviour as that is a very good way of making sure it will get worse. In this case the idiot would probable move on to moving targets. Imagine a couple of paintballs hitting the windscreen as you go round a bend.

Richard


----------



## Andy75 (Oct 28, 2015)

To be fair, it's probably safer to park up near Basra than Bearley! :wacko:
Glad it was just paint though.


----------

